# Week 5, no diarrhea and no urges, let's test it out!



## traci1988 (Dec 26, 2012)

Week 5 I decided to test out my "new and improved" colon (calcim before each meal, probiotic twice a day, and GI fortify by Pure Encapsulations is what has made me like new). Each day, I ate something that would have thrown my stomach off the charts before. I started with spaghetti and red sauce (tomatoes galore). The next day, roast with noodles (high fat content). The next day, eggs benedict (high fat again). The next day, Arby's fish sandwich (fast food). I also ate potatoes and mushrooms. Then Friday, I had a greasy egg sandwich for lunch with a caffeinated soda, and then two pina coladas for dinner. My test was too see if anything above, which have all in the past, would make my stomach react. I don't eat that crap everyday, but once in awhile, it would be nice to have some pizza, or go out to eat, in a restaraunt (how many of us can do that, not many). I not only was still able to get in time at the gym (which I haven't been able to do consistenly since August when my real hell with my stomach began), but the only, only thing I had was on Friday night, my stomach gurgled after the second pina colada. No urgency. No stomach aches. No diarrhea. I ordered another bottle of GI Fortify yesterday. As long as they keep making that product, I think I will be OK. I probably should get a lifetime supply now. Maybe I will. Good luck, everyone. You will find a method that works for you. None of the prescription stuff ever did for me, and definitely not Immodium. If you are fed up with medicines, try some alternative stuff like I did. Did I mention my anxiety is way down too? I have Relora and 5 HTP for that, along with being able to actually run again. Exercise is a must for lessening anxiety. I get really ornery when I haven't run in a few days. And I haven't run consistently since August until now. I can't believe I wasn't banned from my house!


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats !!! I'm happy to hear this combo worked for you. I pray someday I will find what works for me ( 35 years and counting ). Could you tell me a bit more about what this GI Fortify is ? as well as relora and 5 HTP ? The unfortunate part of IBS-d is the amount of anxiety it causes as well. In my opinion I could deal with having diareah all the time but how do you leave the house or drive any distance without be so scrared of pooping yourself ? it's a revolving cycle.


----------



## someday (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm also interested in 5-HTP. Seems like taking Relora and 5-HTP might be duplicate efforts? What is the dosage of 5-HTP that you take and when do you take it? If you take it during the day, does it make you drowsy?


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 4, 2013)

I just got this off of webmd I'm not to sure about this anymore though it also states that people use it for depression, anxiety, bipolar disorders etc. see below.

Don't use 5-HTP until more is known. 5-HTP might be *UNSAFE*. Some people who have taken it have come down with eosinophilia-myalgia syndrome (EMS), a serious condition involving extreme muscle tenderness (myalgia) and blood abnormalities (eosinophilia). Some people think the EMS might be caused by an accidental ingredient (contaminant) in some 5-HTP products. But there is not enough scientific evidence to know if EMS is caused by 5-HTP, a contaminant, or some other factor. Until more is known, avoid taking 5-HTP.


----------



## someday (Dec 13, 2012)

I saw this as well, but continued to research. HTP itself, naturally is found in the human body. Some of us just lack the same levels as others. What makes it unsafe is other ingredients that companies mix with it. Dr. Oz actually had a great article about it. Not that because Dr. Oz praises it, it makes it OK. haha!! Not what I'm trying to imply. Just the he mentions both the bad and the good about 5-HTP.

I still am interested in taking it, regardless. Tell me what prescribed drug out there doesn't have the same sort of warnings.



Aschecte said:


> I just got this off of webmd I'm not to sure about this anymore though it also states that people use it for depression, anxiety, bipolar disorders etc. see below.
> 
> Don't use 5-HTP until more is known. 5-HTP might be *UNSAFE*. Some people who have taken it have come down with eosinophilia-myalgia syndrome (EMS), a serious condition involving extreme muscle tenderness (myalgia) and blood abnormalities (eosinophilia). Some people think the EMS might be caused by an accidental ingredient (contaminant) in some 5-HTP products. But there is not enough scientific evidence to know if EMS is caused by 5-HTP, a contaminant, or some other factor. Until more is known, avoid taking 5-HTP.


----------



## traci1988 (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, honestly, I don't know about any issues with 5 HTP, but I did see it on Dr. Oz's show when they were interviewing the person who's book I read and am living by now. She had all the same issues as I did, and now she is doing great. And so am I. If you look up just about any natural supplement on the market, you will find something that could go wrong because it isn't regulated by the FDA. But, then, many drugs that are regulated have issues too. Not with contamination, but with side effects. The kind of 5HTP I buy comes from The Vitamin Shoppe, the Relora too. And they both say they "support positive mood". Lately, I have been taking one or the other. And if I take both, I take only one pill of both. The 5 HTP says to take one or two capsules daily. It has 50mg of HTP and 10mg of B6. The Relora has 250mg Relora, and magnolia bark and another bark. Ordering through a reputable company like Vitamin Shoppe instills more confidence in me than just getting something off the shelf at Walgreens. The GI Fortify is by Pure Encapsulations. It has a list of things in it such as (protein, psyllium, flax, licorice, aloe vera, slippery elm, stevia for taste and a few long words.) I take them about 7pm every night. They definitely have helped me sleep better. I have not tried them in the morning. And part of treating IBS with prescription drugs is giving people low level antidepressants. I know, and I was on them for awhile and they did me no good. All I know is I thank God for the book I read by Natasha Turner called The Hormone Diet. I never used it to lose weight, although now I can because I can actually exercise, but to make myself feel better. And I do. I got to go out to eat tonight to a fish fry, which is an every Friday thing in Wisconsin, but ask me last time I could go and actually take two bites without running to the bathroom? I don't know when. Well, it was a special occasion tonight and when I was asked to go, I didn't think twice. That was three hours ago. Normally, that would have come and gone through me. No hot flashes, no urge to go...Nothing... I think we take risks daily with what we do and how we live. I choose to live. I choose to feel good. I choose to exercise and be able to spend time with my family. If these natural supplements allow me to do that, well then my prayers to God have finally been answered. I will take the risk.


----------

